# UTI in Shama



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Another trip to the vet for Shama. Last night, she barked/cried/whined to go outside about every two hours. She would squat as if to pee then run then repeat, over and over. She had blood in the bit of urine that would stick to her coat. (I think her normal urine stream is more forceful; I've never noticed urine on her fur or her fur smelling like urine before.) Her stool was also runny, and she threw up a few times. I took her to the vet at 7:30 AM, and I was told to just leave her as they had no available appointments and would have to see her between appointments. I didn't want to leave her there so just waited with her in the car. We took a tiny urine sample from her (challenging as she squats low and has a long coat!), and we were eventually able to see our regular vet. She had a slight fever and got fluid via IV (first needle made her squeal, second - smaller - needle went in no problem). They injected her with an antibiotic that will last two weeks (so we won't have to administer daily antibiotics), and they gave us three days' worth of anti-nausea/inflammation medicine (Cerenia), a probiotic/prebiotic/enzyme/vitamin (Synacore Digestive Support), and a dog food for dogs experiencing gastroenteric distress (she offered the can or mild diet of chicken and rice or beef and potatoes - call me a bad mama, but I took the can). We were all done by 9:15 AM, so I was really glad I'd waited. She's been lying around since we got home. We are relieved it was just a treatable infection. Thought I'd share in case this should ever happen to you. (The doctor said it probably would have gotten worse, not better, had we waited to bring her in.)

This article suggests having a running water fountain for your dog to encourage the drinking of water to avoid UTIs. Shama does not have a drinking fountain but drinks a lot of water.

Does Your Dog Have a Urinary Tract Infection? Learn the Symptoms

Here's the dog food . . .

https://www.proplanveterinarydiets.com/products/en-gastroenteric-dog/


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The antibiotics will kick the infection, and she should feel better soon. My Buffy's first symptom was peeing in the house, and there was a pink tinge to the urine when I wiped it up with a white paper towel. Off to the Vet!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Feel better fast, Shama!


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounded frightening! Glad you were able to have her seen so quickly. Get better soon little girl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Shama! Pixel had one once, and Panda had them twice as a puppy. Maybe it's a "girl thing" in dogs too!

We were in Canada when Panda came down with the second one. That vet noticed that Panda is very hairy around her girly bits. She said that can trap bacteria, and suggested that I keep it cut short. When I started doing that, she never had another one.

That said, Pixel is very UN-hairy in that area, so who knows?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

At the risk of giving TMI, Shama is very un-hairy around her girly bits. Right now she's sprawled out on our coffee table that she has taken over. At least we can admire her even if she won't really let us hold her. Although I must say that in the wee hours of the night last night, after cleaning up her bottom and swaddling her in a towel, I was allowed to cuddle her. She would have probably stayed like that for a while, but I wanted to get back to bed!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Zelda had one when she was a pup. Vet said the same thing, about her private hair long and pick up germs. They trimmed her pretty closely at that time. It is definitely more a girl thing, just like in human. I also gave her cranberry supplement after that for a while.

Never had another since (knock on wood). I can't tell if she's more and less hairy down there than other havaneses  I'd trim her "wick" when it seems really long, but i hardly ever have to do that.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, poor baby, sounds awful. I hope she is feeling better really soon. Keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Feel better sweet Shama!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Shama and Nino are food twins! As much as I hate the ingredients of the EN, it helps immensely and lets me rest assured that he is getting complete nutrition to give his body the best chance possible to heal. Bit of a stomach bug for him. No UTI. Hope your girl feels better soon! Can't be any fun


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Get better Shama! Glad she didn’t have to wait in pain too long.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Our first Havanese in 2001, Hanna, had several UTI's in her 13 year lifespan. Looking back I did not "refresh" her water often. I noticed that Tux refuses to drink water if it goes for the slightest length of time (a few hours) or if he has drunk out of it previously. Hanna was not picky, (or I was naive and didn't notice). She drank very little and consequently peed very little. When she had to pee often, I knew instantly she had a UTI. Now I understand the importance of clean, clear water. Once Tux drinks from a bowl, he won't go near it. The water in a bottle feeder gets stale and is more trouble to wash and clean than just rinsing a glass and filling it. Tux drinks out of a Tervis Tumbler. It's wide mouthed, and when the water is filled to the brim he can drink without having to bend down. It's the perfect Havanese watering bowl. Given the choice, he prefers cold filtered water over typical cold tap water. This sounds obsessive but dogs survive in the wild by remembering what they ate or drank that made them sick. There must be a reason a thirsty dog, will wait until the water is fresh to drink. It just smells better I guess.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> At the risk of giving TMI, Shama is very un-hairy around her girly bits. Right now she's sprawled out on our coffee table that she has taken over. At least we can admire her even if she won't really let us hold her. Although I must say that in the wee hours of the night last night, after cleaning up her bottom and swaddling her in a towel, I was allowed to cuddle her. She would have probably stayed like that for a while, but I wanted to get back to bed!


Well, that takes that off the table (pun intended) as a cause, anyway! Pixel only had one... Hopefully this will be a one-time event for Shama too!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> Zelda had one when she was a pup. Vet said the same thing, about her private hair long and pick up germs. They trimmed her pretty closely at that time. It is definitely more a girl thing, just like in human. I also gave her cranberry supplement after that for a while.
> 
> Never had another since (knock on wood). I can't tell if she's more and less hairy down there than other havaneses  I'd trim her "wick" when it seems really long, but i hardly ever have to do that.


Having two girls at opposite ends of the spectrum, I can tell you they DO vary in "hairiness". Pixel has just very short downy hair around there... Pand's seems to grow like the rest of her coat and needs regular trimming.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope Shama is feeling better today!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah there are a number of things to consider ...here is a good article by Dr. Becker https://products.mercola.com/healthypets/bladder-health-for-pets/ I'm a big believer in spring water and like mentioned CLEAN bowl. I can't seem to find my article on the importance of cleaning your water dish twice daily is recommended.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.batcopetsitting.com/biofilm-bacteria-pet-dishes/


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Good information, here. Thanks ShamaMama. Hope Shama is returns to great health soon.


----------

